# Guess who's back?!



## 333 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yo yo yo to everyone, all of the exceptional folks participating on this forum. Ladies don't be afraid to start a conversation!

(edit-omg to my poor revision)


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey and welcome, 333...ya know we call that half-evil.


----------



## SacredCircle (Aug 14, 2008)

SparkyLT said:


> Hey and welcome, 333...ya know we call that half-evil.


That is hilarious! Welcome 333.


----------



## Sam (Aug 14, 2008)

Back? What are you talking about? You're only after joining. 

Is this you again, TT? 

If you don't know what I'm talking about, apologies and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Aug 14, 2008)

TT: that's exactly what I thought when I saw the thread title, lol

welcome 333


----------



## shraga (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome 333 who did you used to be?


----------



## 333 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was mN.sparroW and Rakashazun.  I was a minor member, but now I'm back from my hiatus to participate on NaNoWriMo and lounge in the poetry forum.


----------



## flashgordon (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome 333, I hope your cousin 666 doesn't show up.


----------



## 333 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm more raw XD


----------



## Shinn (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Damien. (Aug 18, 2008)

wasssssssssup I've alreaddy seen you aroun d.


----------



## 333 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Shinn, I am writing a Gundam'esch sci-fi story.  Are you writing anything similar outside of FF, in it's own universe?


----------



## Nickie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there and welcome.


----------



## 333 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks I'm looking forward to reading a lot of members writing here.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------

